# sporadic crash in TAP device initialization

## toralf

From the linux kernel mailing list I got for the following question  *Quote:*   

> I realized these new syslog messages at a 32 bit stable Gentoo, which have
> 
> 4 configured TAP devices attached to a bridge :
> 
> 2013-04-08T19:55:20.048+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 4(tap3) entered forwarding state
> ...

 this answer : *Quote:*   

> The message from the bridge happens when the link goes down.
> 
> On a tap device link state comes from the application on the other end of the tap having the file opened (or closed). If the application using tap crashes, it's
> 
> file descriptors will be closed and the carrier will be marked as down. Bridge sees this and tracks it as part of the forwarding and STP if used.
> ...

 A quick check 

```
zgrep 'br0: port .(tap.) entered forwarding state' /var/log/messages*
```

shows (rather rarely occuring) hits like :

```
# zgrep 'br0: port .(tap.) entered forwarding state' /var/log/messages*

/var/log/messages:2013-04-07T21:34:11.181+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-07T21:34:11.181+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-07T22:14:59.511+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-07T22:14:59.511+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-07T22:18:06.793+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-07T22:18:06.793+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-08T19:55:20.048+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 4(tap3) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages:2013-04-08T19:55:20.048+02:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 4(tap3) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages-20130317.gz:2013-03-16T20:13:39.895+01:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

/var/log/messages-20130317.gz:2013-03-16T20:13:39.895+01:00 n22 kernel: br0: port 1(tap0) entered forwarding state

```

Now I'm wondering which (Gentoo specific?) initialization routine fails ?

----------

